# Wesleyan Public Safety (CT.) non-sworn.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Public Safety Officer*
Institution:
*Wesleyan University*

Location:
Middletown, CT

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
09/10/2016

Type:
Full Time

*Job Posting Number*: S00432
*Department*: Public Safety Office-1020
*Job Category*: Staff Posting

*Position Details*: 
Under the supervision of the shift supervisor, the Officer is responsible for the preservation of peace, protection of life and property, prevention of crime and proper enforcement of the rules and regulations established by the University.

*Responsibilities Include:*

Enforce Wesleyan rules and regulations, particularly the Code of Nonacademic Conduct
Protect the scene of a crime or accident
Conduct thorough preliminary investigations of crimes or accidents and obtain necessary internal or external support services
Render immediate aid in the event of accident or sudden illness
Check the security of university buildings and property
Maintain fire protection/safety
Provide a variety of special security services
Act as central communications dispatcher as assigned
Patrol campus on foot, by motor vehicle and bicycle
Perform other similar and related duties as assigned.
*Probationary period for this position is 12 months.This is a full-time, 40 hours per week position in the public safety bargaining unit

The typical shift is second shift (3:30pm-11:30pm).

*Minimum Qualifications*:

High school diploma or equivalent. Six months experience in public safety, security, military or related experience. Must have (or be able to obtain prior to hire) and maintain a valid driver's license with a safe driving record and a State of Connecticut Security Officer certification card. Demonstrated ability to show initiative, provide leadership, handle difficult situations independently, work well in a diverse community, and follow detailed policies and procedures. Proven written and verbal communication skills.
Must submit to and pass criminal background check, background investigation, driving record check, pre-employment physical, drug screening and psychological evaluation.
*Preferred Qualifications*:

Previous campus security experience at a college or university.
*Management Competencies*: 
Not Applicable

*Competencies*: 
Composure, Oral communications, Respects diversity, Service to the Wesleyan community, Work environment& safety

*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Wesleyan University

Phone:
860-685-2100

Online App. Form:
https://careers.wesleyan.edu/postings/5629


----------

